# Rock Of Love: Charm School



## chocolategoddes (Oct 13, 2008)

Did anyone catch the premiere?
What do you think? I hope it's good...


----------



## Rennah (Oct 14, 2008)

I missed it... of course it'll re-run 200 times...


----------



## pat (Oct 14, 2008)

LOL... it's funny..

it's stupid but funny


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 14, 2008)

i'm sick of dallas's ugly ass and that fugly weave she's got. seriously.
i was crackin up when that girl courtney was passed out drunk...... AGAIN on a totally different show in a totally different season. LMFAO!!!!
i'm gonna watch it. for some reason megan cracks me up and i wanna see who and why she ends up fighting.. well..... i saw her kick somebody. don't know if it turned into an actual fight but i wanna c what happens.


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 14, 2008)

Im tired of seeing Megan on reality shows.

I was hoping that they would have brought in the girl that was on (made it to the final two I think with Bret) that had the full sleeve of tattoos (including Jack Skellington)

I kind of liked watching her and thought she would have been good on this show.

That Raven chick was WEIRD??!!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 14, 2008)

UGGHHH I missed it! I'll have to catch it!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Oct 14, 2008)

mannnn! i wanted to see this too i totally forgot :sad:


----------



## Hilly (Oct 14, 2008)

Daisy is gettin her own show- so that is prolly why she wasn't on this show. Chance is getting a show too. It's just getting old....but you know ill watch them. 

Megan is soooo annoying.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 14, 2008)

It was complete buffoonery...I LOVED IT! lol

Craziness.


----------



## msaesthetic (Oct 14, 2008)

I think the one mentioned above is Daisy. Or Daisy De La Hoe-ya as Heather calls her, haha.

I thought the first episode was hilarious. It's one of those shows where you know you are gaining nothing intellectually by watching it, but it's so funny.

I think lacy is so obnoxious & i hope she gets a beatdown.

Heather & Brandy M are rough, but i think they're funny. 

& does anyone else think angelique looks like a he?


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msaesthetic* 

 
_I think the one mentioned above is Daisy. Or Daisy De La Hoe-ya as Heather calls her, haha.

I thought the first episode was hilarious. It's one of those shows where you know you are gaining nothing intellectually by watching it, but it's so funny.

I think lacy is so obnoxious & i hope she gets a beatdown.

Heather & Brandy M are rough, but i think they're funny. 
_

 
Totally agree.. Lacy gave PETA a bad name... There's something about Brandy M. that I like... I think Megan is hilarious, and the other Brandy..

DUDE, Raven's hair. Yes dear, that look will absolutely get you a gig as a tv show host


----------



## SuSana (Oct 14, 2008)

I thought Lacey was going to get popped in her mouth for pulling Raven's hair.  The show is so dumb it's funny.  

Did anyone see Brandi (the pink hair one) with her Heatherette compact when they were on the bus on the way there?  I noticed the hot pink


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 14, 2008)

I wanna know who told Raven a Barbie blonde weave would look good on her. I don't blame Lacy for thinking it was a wig.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 14, 2008)

It's on tonight @ 10 on VH1! yay!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I wanna know who told Raven a Barbie blonde weave would look good on her. I don't blame Lacy for thinking it was a wig._

 
lmao I saw this in the previews!


----------



## joey444 (Oct 14, 2008)

I love love love these shows! It's like watching a train wreck!  You don't wanna look but you can't look away.  I hated Daisy (she looks like a duck) and the thought of her own reality show makes me wanna barf!


----------



## msaesthetic (Oct 14, 2008)

Maybe i'm looking way too deep into this, but i think Heather and Brandy have led some hard lives & are overall good people. 

Something about those girls makes me like them.

*************SPOILER*************



i love Brandy's impression of Megan. It was so perfect.

"like she's smelling sh**." hahahaha.

& on the preview for the next episode when Brandi C. is like "i am NOT chunky. i'm curvy & it's GREAT!!" haha. 

she's an airhead but her comments are funny.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 14, 2008)

As ditzy as Brandi C. is, I think she's adorable. Like a five year old with tits.

I don't understand why Daisy is getting her own show. I think Heather should've gotten one!
 Or Lacey, but I don't think anyone would audition.


----------



## msaesthetic (Oct 14, 2008)

here's some surprising news.


Angelique's a porn star.






who knew?!?!

</end sarcasm>


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msaesthetic* 

 
_Maybe i'm looking way too deep into this, but i think Heather and Brandy have led some hard lives & are overall good people. 

Something about those girls makes me like them.

*************SPOILER*************



i love Brandy's impression of Megan. It was so perfect.

"like she's smelling sh**." hahahaha.

& on the preview for the next episode when Brandi C. is like "i am NOT chunky. i'm curvy & it's GREAT!!" haha. 

she's an airhead but her comments are funny._

 
I'm sure you're totally right.. I just feel like Heather plays it up for the camera a lot... I actually liked her on rock of love but I feel like she's let the fame get to her. Honestly, I'm sure most of them are cool as hell in real life except Dallas, Raven, Lacy and a couple of the others.


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I thought Lacey was going to get popped in her mouth for pulling Raven's hair. The show is so dumb it's funny. 

Did anyone see Brandi (the pink hair one) with her Heatherette compact when they were on the bus on the way there? I noticed the hot pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I noticed that compact too. My BF just rolled his eyes at me. LOL

Yes..it was Daisy I was thinking of. Wonder what her show is going to be? About her and her boyfriend who are broken up but live togther?


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msaesthetic* 

 
_here's some surprising news.


Angelique's a porn star.






who knew?!?!

</end sarcasm>_

 
So is Brandi C


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 15, 2008)

I dislike Lacy. She seems like she tries to hard to be tough, but I can see right through her. She is fake and annoying. Now heather on the other hand, wow! That chick is hardcore, I wouldn't mess with her! lol love her!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 15, 2008)

^^^^^^^i agree. i like heather. the only thing ppl had negative to say about her was that she's a stripper and who gives a shit.  
dallas is freakin gross as is brandi c. raven looked like straight HOT ASS BOILING SHIT SMELLING GARBAGE! the wig???!!! come on man!!!!!! seriously!! 
they shoulda had daisy on here. LMAO!!!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 15, 2008)

Angelique is so gross! She looks like a really bad drag queen


----------



## panther27 (Oct 15, 2008)

^^^Angelique probably is a drag queen lol


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 15, 2008)

I finally saw it...I think Destiney and Kristy Jo are so pretty<3 Yes Lacey is very annoying, but def. did not deserve to get an apple thrown at her head, props to her for keeping her cool because I would have punched Dallas right in the face. Raven's weirdness was hilarious(as were her white pants/red thong combo) I was kind of dissappointed to see her go. I used to really like Heather but she's just too gross now, she is kind of embarassing. I used to love Megan until I saw her on 'I love money' and she got a crush on whiteboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...umm I think Brandy is my fav...the one with the chest tattoo. And Jessica seems really sweet. Can't wait for more episodes! Oh, and Rodeo to me is the MOST annoying, she loves bossing people around and she is such an emotional wreck...not to mention her horrible laugh with that steriod face. yuuuck! Sucks that Daisy wasn't there she was def. the most entertaining ...Oh well! Can't wait until the next episode!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 15, 2008)

Seriously, what was up with Heather's outfit? She usually dresses WAY better than that. She looked absolutely atrocious!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 15, 2008)

^I don't know how she can go from looking really good and then resorting back to her old ways....she really did(in Megan's words) look like an 80s stripper comic book super hero LOL


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 16, 2008)

rodeo is SUPER annoying. even more so now because since she got known for that atrocious laugh she's got, i think she exaggerates it now i.e. laughing at shit that's not funny, laughing for long periods of time when the jokes been over for a while, laughing instead of just smiling at ppl, laughing for all the wrong reasons, etc, etc, etc,

i don't condone lacey getting the apple chucked at her head because it's along the same lines of getting a rock thrown at your head BUT she needs to quit fucking with ppl. bottom line, you don't know what someones capable of or if someone will take things over the edge.

dallas needs to go home simply for being ugly.

i could get herpes just looking at angelique.

i actually liked kristy jo. i don't see what everyone's problem was with her.

megan is still funny to me because she says shit with that same smile plastered on her face even if it's something super rude. lol!

i still think they should have brought daisy on the show. heather prob would have beat her ass by now but still. LOL!!!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a Love/Hate relationship with Megan. I find her so two faced and back stabbing, but she is not stupid.

She manipulates people very well (such as she did on I Love Money) so it will be interesting to see her and Brandi C in action again on this show


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_I have a Love/Hate relationship with Megan. I find her so two faced and back stabbing, but she is not stupid._

 
i just told my friend the same thing. that she is not dumb at all. she just plays that role because she's always naked and a blonde (she does feed in the stereotype). she just feeds into it and people fall for it. can't hate her for it. ha!

she cracks me up


----------



## msaesthetic (Oct 17, 2008)

I agree with the Megan thing.

& I personally think Heather played up that outfit for charm school. She's no dummy.


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 19, 2008)

Heather is too much!

I can see Megan do what she thinks the judges/coaches whatever want and getting to the very end.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 19, 2008)

I loved Rock of Love, so I'm really excited about this show. I was so disappointed by how Heather (and well, a lot of the others) looked, trashy!


----------



## msaesthetic (Oct 20, 2008)

Megan's fake tears. hahaha. you've got to be kidding me.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 20, 2008)

^^"and then she said I shouldn't be eating because I'm fat!!" :::fake cries::: lol....Sharon obv. never watched any of the other shows...I actually really like Brandy m. but OMG did she have enough plastic surgery done?? and the newly blonde eyebrows do NOT help...Anyway though...what is up with everyone staying in the background it seems like they only air the same 4 people...Hopefully we see more fights lol


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

I HATE to say it but I'm sad Angelique was expelled.

She was a HOT TRANNY MESS, but fun to watch. She was cracking me up.

"I don't speek zeee engish" and the way they _sort of_ translated her. Instead of an actual translation they just put out what she was saying in her broken english. So funny.


----------



## Rennah (Oct 23, 2008)

Angelique's captions made me LOL.


----------



## msaesthetic (Oct 23, 2008)

"she waz juss worried bout zee baby beanz"

baby beans = jelly beans.

hahahahaha.


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msaesthetic* 

 
_"she waz juss worried bout zee baby beanz"

baby beans = jelly beans.

hahahahaha._

 
I forgot about that. I loved that . I was cracking up. I'll miss her for that. LOL


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_Im tired of seeing Megan on reality shows._

 
ITA and I think a lot of people don't even realize she was in Beauty & the Geek. I don't like her. She's so bitchy lol

I kinda miss ze streeper Angelique. Even though I can't stand looking at her, she actually seems like a nice person. And of course, reading those bad captions of her talking is hilarious!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually understand why Sharon kept Megan and Lacey. They probably do need the most "help" from the show. Although I doubt they will actually change.

But I LOVED how Sharon went off on both of them. I'd be terrified to have Sharon yelling at me like that. LOL.


----------



## msaesthetic (Oct 27, 2008)

oh my gosh. i loved when Sharon went off on Lacy.

took the words right out of my mouth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





& I like inna but she is kinda grungy looking.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msaesthetic* 

 
_ 
& I like inna but she is kinda grungy looking._

 
she looked just like a "Big Russian Man" like brandi c. said. 




she does look super grungy.
wtf is up with dallas's hair??!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msaesthetic* 

 
_oh my gosh. i loved when Sharon went off on Lacy.

took the words right out of my mouth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& I like inna but she is kinda grungy looking._

 
She has such a pretty face but her foundation always looks grey...and sometimes it just looks too dark..I noticed this on 'rock of love'....I'll def. miss Angelique! "I all about zee sex" lol She was so dirty but in a funny way....Oh and I actually thought it was really funny when Rodeo was trying to be mad and Lacey and Megan just kept talking and laughing...SO immature, but hilarious at the same time to mess with Rodeo's overly dramatic/emotional self


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm glad Lacey & Megan got bitched at by frickin' Sharon. How humiliating!


----------



## astronaut (Nov 2, 2008)

Hate Megan. She's a delusional bitch.
Hate Lacey. She's... just psycho! I don't mean to offend mental disorders at all but she's the type that would probably kill you in your sleep type thing. O_O I think she's in her thirties, but she sure as hell doesn't act like it. 

Brandy's actually my favorite. The one that was called "trailer trash".


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 2, 2008)

^yeah...Lacey kind of frigthens me.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Hate Megan. She's a delusional bitch.
Hate Lacey. She's... just psycho! I don't mean to offend mental disorders at all but she's the type that would probably kill you in your sleep type thing. O_O I think she's in her thirties, but she sure as hell doesn't act like it. 

Brandy's actually my favorite. The one that was called "trailer trash"._

 
The one with the chest tattoo?


----------



## Rennah (Nov 4, 2008)

Bye bye Megan!

Brandi C. is a bit of a cry-baby...


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't like Brandi C but I thought it was kinda stupid that Brandi M called her a porn star when she had done stuff herself....

Megan's finally gone LOL


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 4, 2008)

awesome anigif!

is EVERYONE on those VH1 dating shows a porn star?
..that was a dumb question... obviously yes.


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, that's Brandi M

I dont think she is so bad. She is one of the least skankiest thats for sure.

I almost died when Megan had the bikini on and said she went grocery shopping in it. And how about how she has "reconsidered her future" and is thinking about becoming a dentist.

And Sharon was like *headdesk*


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^ Megan becoming a dentist is just another way for her to induce pain on other innocent people.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_The one with the chest tattoo?_

 
I think so.


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ Megan becoming a dentist is just another way for her to induce pain on other innocent people._

 
Ha ha ....so true.


----------



## Rennah (Nov 11, 2008)

lol @ Inna ... "decolletage???"


----------



## luhly4 (Nov 17, 2008)

can't believe who went home [don't want to spoil it for those who didn't see it] this week, considering she DID try her best and didn't retaliate when that certain someone was in her face like crrrrazy trying to provoke her to hit her.

but the previews for next weeks episode look craaaazy.. brandi spitting in destinys face, throwing plates at eachother.. can't wait to watch


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 19, 2008)

^I don't blame her though...Dallas threw an apple at her ear in the first episode,(and didn't get sent home...) but then again she should have done something at that time. I got to admit guys and dolls this show is getting very boring....when the hell does brett michaels come back? lol


----------



## aleksis210 (Dec 1, 2008)

What was up with the double elimination? It wasn't even announced...And 
I loved Kristy Jo's makeup tonight!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 1, 2008)

^^^ I'va always admired Kristy Jos makeup. She could've taught a few of the girls a thing or two.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_^I don't blame her though...Dallas threw an apple at her ear in the first episode,(and didn't get sent home...) but then again she should have done something at that time. I got to admit guys and dolls this show is getting very boring....when the hell does brett michaels come back? lol_

 
Dallas threw an apple at her, but Lacey was poking at her butt first while Dallas was just minding her own business. Typical Lacey always provoking shit.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 15, 2008)

Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors Hollywood gossip blog from Perez Hilton » Blog Archive » Sharon Osbourne Will Eff A Bitch Up!

LOL! You know it's bad when the head dean is getting violent with Megan!! So much for those commandments haha.

 Quote:

  Do not mess with Ozzy Osbourne's saner half. Sharon will fuck a bitch up!

During Saturday's taping of the Charm School: Rock of Love reunion show, Rock of Love II contestant Megan got a beatdown from the foul-mouthed no-nonsense Sharon after a round of mudslinging.

Megan is now accusing Sharon of roughing her up, refusing to quit until security came and pried the two apart. Poor Megan went to the hospital and filed a police report with the LAPD on Sunday.

The LAPD called Sharon a suspect in a minor battery, but no charges have been filed.


----------



## YSLGuy (Dec 17, 2008)

I read that somewhere else.

I can't wait to see Megan get a smackdown from Sharon.

Apparently, Megan was egging Sharon on though, who said she was only famous for managing her husband who was a "brain dead rock n roll star" or something along those lines.


----------



## dz4shzy (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors Hollywood gossip blog from Perez Hilton » Blog Archive » Sharon Osbourne Will Eff A Bitch Up!

LOL! You know it's bad when the head dean is getting violent with Megan!! So much for those commandments haha._

 

Ya, they showed pics of Megans hair/head damage from the yanking of hair.lol. on TMZ..man tracks and all!!!

They are saying now that Megan got a show now called "Trophy Wife". Havent heard to much on that. but WOW......

Also I didnt know she won Beauty and the Geek?!?!?! Where was I??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaa


----------



## ms.marymac (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_I read that somewhere else.

I can't wait to see Megan get a smackdown from Sharon.

Apparently, Megan was egging Sharon on though, who said she was only famous for managing her husband who was a "brain dead rock n roll star" or something along those lines._

 
OK, the adult in me says that Sharon could have handled that in a mature manner...but the child says HA HA! Megan is annoying as EFF, and she should have known better than to mess with Sharon like that...I'm sure she has plenty of experience handling obnoxious groupies, not to mention Ozzy himself.  I am not a huge Black Sabbath fan, but they have WAY more credibility than that little twit.


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 17, 2008)

Sharon is so badass. 
In case anyone wants to see the pic dz4shzy was talking about: Sharon Osbourne's Alleged Hair-rassment - TMZ.com
Megan's hair stylist did a pretty bad job on the extensions..


----------



## YSLGuy (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dz4shzy* 

 
_Ya, they showed pics of Megans hair/head damage from the yanking of hair.lol. on TMZ..man tracks and all!!!

They are saying now that Megan got a show now called "Trophy Wife". Havent heard to much on that. but WOW......

Also I didnt know she won Beauty and the Geek?!?!?! Where was I??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaa_

 
I dont think she won B&G did she. I watch them and remember watching her, but I dont remember her winning.

I laughed when she was on Rock of Love and said she was not trying to be an acctress.

Really???!!

Because now that's Beauty and the Geek, Rock of Love, I Love Money, Rock of Love Charmed School, and now apparently "Trophy Wife"????


----------



## astronaut (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_I dont think she won B&G did she. I watch them and remember watching her, but I dont remember her winning.

I laughed when she was on Rock of Love and said she was not trying to be an acctress.

Really???!!

Because now that's Beauty and the Geek, Rock of Love, I Love Money, Rock of Love Charmed School, and now apparently "Trophy Wife"????_

 
According to wikipedia, she did. ERRR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, Brandi M won! WOOO HOOO! I wanted her to win from the beginning! yay!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 28, 2008)

megan is one of my favs but she has been asking for a beatdown 4 awhile now. shes a rude snobby bitch


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 28, 2008)

^^^ I can't wait to watch the reunion.
Megan needs an ass whoopin'!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 29, 2008)

aww... Megan is one of my favorites, along with destiny and Jessica . Yea Megan  probably deserves a lot of what she gets but I still like her and I feel bad that she got her weave pulled out.  they showed a little clip of it yesterday on VH1.  Ohh and when Lacey was screaming at those people on Hollywood BLVD.. LMAO I was dying.


----------



## COBI (Dec 29, 2008)

As far as the "perfect trophy wife" goes:IMHO, you wouldn't have to worry them doing something class-less or getting mouthy when you were taking out the "perfect trophy wife".  I don't see that Megan fitting that bill at all.  She seems more mistress to me based on how they edit her in the show, but how many guys would be dumb enough to sign up for a national show to find a "Mistress".

But I'm sure the show will make good mindless television.


----------



## jen77 (Dec 31, 2008)

I can't wait to see the reunion!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 4, 2009)

SHARON IS MY HERO!!!!
First of all, what the hell was Megan on and where can I get some. She was DRUNK or HIGH or somethin'!
You couldn't really see the part where Sharon yanks out her weave, but it was still 100% awesome.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 5, 2009)

I find it annoying how Sharon is here telling the girls to change themselves and blah blah - then dumps water on Megan. I get how Megan deserves shit but meh, I don't see the point of her stooping to that level. I don't get the point of her hosting a show about changing behavior, period.

I love how fake Brandi w/ the tattoo was acting... "oh, I've changed and become a delicate flower. I don't do the things I use to do." Caca, BS! Wasn't it 2 episodes before the finale she was giving a blow up doll a BJ and then all of a sudden changes to Merry Poppins who wants a boob job with her money? Way to change. Whateve'

I wished Destiny won this. Or Angelique! That girl iz ze best. Lolz.


----------



## YSLGuy (Jan 5, 2009)

I agree, no matter how much Megan deserved what she got from Sharon, it makes Sharon seem a bit hyprocritical.

I think Destiny really changed because she went for what she wanted and is trying to start a business.

I remember in one episode Brandi mentioned she wanted to open a bar, so instead she is using the money to get boobs and go to Hawaii. Blah


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 5, 2009)

i totally agree with you guys about sharon flipping out on megan. as FUNNY as it was it did kind of go against what the whole point of the show was about. megan does this shit for show. she'll always get asked back because she walks around in a bikini 24/7. we all know how she is and how she operates.
HOWEVER
she did go for sharon's fam which was f'd up. from what i saw/heard (forgive me if i'm wrong but i was watching it at work and couldn't turn the speakers up that loud) megan called ozzy a brain-damaged rocker..... really, she should have just found something to say about sharon
BUT
sharon did tell this broad that she shouldn't be allowed to breed. LMFAO!! i agree with sharon but damn, i guess you gotta expect something; anything. that's like slapping the shit out of someone and when they slap you back you're screaming "how dare you slap me back??!!"
seriously?!

as funny and entertaining as it was i wish sharon hadn't stooped to her level. megan has always cracked me up but damn....... that's all i could say was damn. i couldn't even laugh.

rodeo looked like a sears model, huh? lol! nothing against sears (yes i ocassionally go there) but she looked super catalog with the leather top jeans (i used to wear those in '93 except i had the urban version. ha!)


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 5, 2009)

^Agreed. I cannot believe that Megan said something f'd up about Ozzy and glad that Sharon told her something.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 6, 2009)

I just watched it on YouTube.  Sharon said, "They can eff with me, but not my family." Part of me knows that Sharon should have been the mature one, yada yada yada...but she's married to freakin' Ozzy Osborne so that makes me think that no matter how proper she appears, she is is still punk rock at heart. LOL  Not saying what she did is right, it just doesn't surprise me at all. Megan just picks and picks and picks...she was bound to get the smackdown sooner or later.  I am surprised tattoo Brandi didn't do it when she kicked her.


----------

